# sticky sublimation paper



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

o.k. i have read on here and a few other places to get sticky or tacky sublimation paper so you dont have to use like trans pro spray from conde. who makes the paper and does it come in 8 x 10 sheets?

thanks
-adam


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Beaver paper makes it Coastal biz sell it It comes in 36"+ rolls only not sheets.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

oh so if i dont have a big *** printer there is no need ot even think about it, just keep using the trans pro spray




skdave said:


> Beaver paper makes it Coastal biz sell it It comes in 36"+ rolls only not sheets.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

That's***right


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

I tried a sample of Beaver Thermotack. I works very well for garments. It is not sticky right off, only when heat is applied, to prevent shifting and ghosting.
I got a sample from a 44" roll. I cut it into sheets to use and let them sit flat for a while. I have a desktop 13" wide epson. I like the roll because I can do longer sheets if I need...13"x36 or whatever. I can do multiple pressings to decorate a piece of fabric, since the tack keeps the transfer in place.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We tried. But just too difficult to pull from
a stack.

What printer do you have?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

who are you asking dave?



Conde_David said:


> We tried. But just too difficult to pull from
> a stack.
> 
> What printer do you have?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Oh, Adam.
Just wonder if his printer would accept
banner paper.

I have been doing lots of banner printing 
with the ricohs.


----------



## cutter II (Apr 5, 2009)

Which ricoh are you using to print banners? Explain the process please.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

sounds like the 7000, i know for a fact (cause i have it) the 3300 is limited to 8.5 wide. 



cutter II said:


> Which ricoh are you using to print banners? Explain the process please.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

He could use the roll paper through the bypass
tray. I have been playing with it for neck ties.
You would pre cut a length say 50".
Also would work for our new scarfs.
Just ideas!


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

very cool idea im going to be experimenting with lanyard soon!


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

The one thing I could see an advantage for the prospray over the thermotack paper, is stuff like lanyards. The paper isn't sticky before pressing. I haven't used the spray, but I assume it is sticky before, allowing you to line up the lanyard so it won't move before you get it to the press. The tack paper helps for ghosting after pressing or to be able to maintain registration on a larger item you have to press twice.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

skdave said:


> Beaver paper makes it Coastal biz sell it It comes in 36"+ rolls only not sheets.



Has anyone tried out this company's tacky dye sub paper? It comes in 17" rolls.

Transfer Paper / Papel Transfer, Sublimation Paper / Papel Sublimacion


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes, it works.
I prefer prospray as it holds things in
place as I am closing the press.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We use tacky paper when we sell our Dye Sub Transfers.


----------

